# [A] Antonidas[EU] - Fusion 8/13 hc down (25er) sucht!



## Cristos (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir, die Gilde Fusion, sind eine progressorientierte Raidgilde auf dem PVE Server Antonidas mit Fokus auf dem aktuellen Raidcontent.
Unser Ziel ist es, die jeweilige Raidinstanz erfolgreich zu clearen und alle möglichen Herausforderungen zu meistern.

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Mo 19.45 - 23.30
Mi 19.45 - 23.30
Fr 19.45 - 0.00
So 19.45 - 23.30

Wir haben somit zu Progresszeiten 4 Raidtage, wobei eine Anwesenheit von 75% erwünscht ist.


Um dieses Ziel auch weiterhin zu erreichen, suchen wir dringend Verstärkung in Form von guten Spielern, die gewillt sind, ein gemeinsames Ziel zu erreichen!

Wir suchen: 

Tank (Pala / Krieger / DK)
DK DD 
Feral DD 
Schami: Ele, Verstärker, Resto 
Off-Krieger 
Hexer 
Schattenpriester 




Spieler der oben genannten Klassen und Skillungen haben besonders gute Chancen, grundsätzlich haben gute Spieler aber immer eine Chance, auch wenn sie oben nicht speziell aufgeführt sind.

Dein Gear sollte natürlich raidfähig sein, um uns sofort im 25er Heroic unterstützen zu können. Viel wichtiger sind allerdings Movement, Übersicht und den Willen, was zu erreichen!


Sollte sich dein Char außerhalb der oben genannten Klassen bzw. Skillungen befinden, zögere nicht, dich dennoch zu bewerben. Für gute Spieler mit einer ansprechenden Bewerbung, die die Herausforderungen des Endcontent meistern wollen, besteht immer eine Chance aufgenommen zu werden.


Auch X-Realm Bewerbungen oder Fraktionswechsler sind gern gesehen.

Die Gilde Fusion selber besteht schon seit Classic Zeiten auf Antonidas und hat seitdem konstanten Anteil am Raidgeschehen auf dem Server.
Wir ziehen unsere Motivation aus der Herausforderung schwierige Encounter zu schlagen und dabei schneller zu sein als andere Gilden.

Aber auch auf das Gildenklima und Teamfähigkeit wird bei uns großen Wert gelegt. Es finden verschiedene Aktivitäten wie PvP, Twinkruns etc. statt und viele Member kennen sich auch schon von diversen Gildentreffen.

Sollten wir bis hierhin euer Interesse geweckt oder verstärkt haben, so danken wir erstmal für die Aufmerksamkeit und bitten euch, auf www.Fusion-Gilde.de vorbeizuschauen.
Ihr erreicht uns auch ingame oder per PN über Drunkendruid oder Blackbyter.
Weitere Infos und Anforderungen zur Bewerbung findet ihr direkt auf http://forum.fusion-...opic.php?t=6138

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!


----------



## Cristos (5. April 2011)

//PUSH


----------



## Cristos (19. April 2011)

// Push


----------



## Cristos (21. April 2011)

//Push


----------



## Cristos (26. April 2011)

//Push


----------



## Cristos (10. Mai 2011)

//Push


----------



## Cristos (17. Mai 2011)

//Push


----------



## Cristos (23. Mai 2011)

//Push


----------



## Cristos (3. Juni 2011)

Need more Schamis! und ähem Push


----------

